# Long Point Park Sebastian



## aflatsnut

Sent you a PM, send a reply...there's more.

Bob


----------



## beyondhelp

Thanks! 

I didn't realize that this was where the bash was held. Then I looked at the bash pix again and realized I really missed a good time. Dangit. Looks like a nice place, I can't wait.


----------



## MATT

Let me know when you will be up here.


----------



## beyondhelp

We're going to be there the 14th - 16th. I think we're on the east side by the rangers office. 

I'll be in this:


----------



## MATT

That weekend is better for me then this one comming up. (8&9) So hit me up later that week and I will stop over by land or ny sea....

I got a rig that is killer in that inlet...I will make you up a few.


----------



## beyondhelp

Loading things up now. We'll be there around 4 or 5 I think. 


My name is John just in case any sees us this weekend feel free to say Hi.


----------



## beyondhelp

Well the trip was successful, thanks everyone for the tips. I didn't get to fish much, I was too busy playing tour guide/driver/first mate. But I had a blast. 

Every tip was right on, once we got the fishermen organized and in the boat we headed out to the flats on the west side of scout island. We caught trout, puffers and a catfish. 

Definitely shallow all over but the boat performed perfectly. Driver not quite as much, I got the ski harness caught in the prop while idling in gear and spun it.   Should be fixed today. 

Brother in law fishing off the bow. 










Biggest fish, changed his tune from I'm bored to   in a few seconds.


















Father and Son bonding... 










Grandpa and Grandson angling... 










Taking us home...










Going tubing... 










Makes the rebuild worth ever itch scratch and penny invested.


----------

